# Best way to hang a bow



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

Howdy folks,
I need to hang a few bows on the wall. Mostly recurves, but a couple of compounds too. 
I've seen pictures of racks that hold a bow horizontally. Like a couple of boards with dowels sticking out from them. They look like they could be built pretty easily and would serve my purpose. Except most of the bows belong to my young boys and I want them to be able to get them on their own. So, I've also seen pictures with pegs and the bows hanging vertically from their strings (with the recurves unstrung) and the compounds hanging from the cams. This would work great as each boy would be able to hang up and take down his own boy and be responsible for his own equipment.
I guess my real question is -- Is it OK to hang the bow from its string? Or, would it be much better (for the bow) to go with the horizontal rack.
Thanks for any information and opinions or even different ideas.
--Tom


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

I use this & it works well. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

or this 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

Christopher67 said:


> I use this & it works well. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> or this
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053



The 1st one is what I use


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. But, do you use two of them and hang the bow across them? Or, do you use one and hang it from where the string and the limb meet?
Thanks again.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have seen both in archery shops,2 hangers with the bow hanging from the strings by both cams.I have also seen them hung by just one hanger from the cam ot from the limb by the cam..


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

it's allright to hand it from the strings but I don't, for the type of hanger you are talking about where the bow is hung horizontally you can rest the riser of a compound bow on the 2 hangers with the string being the highest or the lowest, for your boys it would be simpler and easier to hand the compounds and the recurves by the upper cam or the idler wheel (if it's a single cam)


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

Cool guys. Thanks for the info. I'm going to make a rack with pegs that hangs horizontally. Then I'll hang the bows from 1 peg each. I think it will work good.
Thanks again.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

This is how I hang my bows. An old mirror I found at a yard sale and some shaker pegs from the craft store


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

Both those Home Depot links are already dead. Anyone have another link or photo of the type of hooks you're using to hang a compound bow on the wall?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

bp78 said:


> Both those Home Depot links are already dead. Anyone have another link or photo of the type of hooks you're using to hang a compound bow on the wall?



Here you go. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


Or this one


http://www.lowes.com/pd_267964-4688...x=23&storeId=10151&ddkey=http:OrderItemUpdate


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks! I expected that to be the right hook but those links in the second post were dead/expired. I've attached the hooks here to help others in the future.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

bp78 said:


> Both those Home Depot links are already dead. Anyone have another link or photo of the type of hooks you're using to hang a compound bow on the wall?


This was a thread from May...


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

RugerRedhawk said:


> This was a thread from May...


Yeah, I was surprised too that Home Depot already changed their site enough to break links from 4 mo's ago.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

my father-in-law was also looking for the best way to hang a 'beau' 40 years ago but i'm still kickin' .


----------

